# Calendar INFO IMPORTANT READ!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok... I dont want to get smacked with a fish anymore. I am a busy bee.

I have sent many of you pm's and emails. If you have good photos you want to be in the calendar, send them to me... ( Some of you have, THANKS!!!)

photos at havaneseforum.com

They wont ALL get in, but dont think you are not good enough. Sometimes a cute shot is worth a lot. Plus I have to go on quality and them being in focus. Some of the shots when blown up are not as sharp.

So rule number one: NO HURT FEELINGS. We will do a coffee table book and MANY MORE will get in.

Here is what I need....

*ONE* Vote for how many calendars you will buy. You can vote more than once, so choose how ever many you think you will buy. If I decide to go with an independent printer, I have to get an idea. 
Then I can get an idea on how much they will cost.

*TWO* We decided to give the money to rescue... and to give Canadian profits to their rescue. It may be hard to keep up with the different organizations. Does someone want to be the Canada contact? And keep track? Does anyone here work with Canadian rescue? :canada:

Also, I am going to edit these photos. So if anyone does *NOT* want their photo touched at all, TELL ME IN ADVANCE. I edit everything. I will send you the edited version so you have it.

As far as the calendar.. I am going to collages so we can have more photos. But not in the cut in paste way. Im not sticking dogs in a field or anything. Its going to be more of a clean look. Its just my preference, nothing else. If you want to see it, I will post it. However, it could be a surprise. If it sucks, I'm sorry! I think its going to AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

I plan on sending a free one to Barbara Walters!!!! HAHAHAHA!

Anything I didn't think of?

And everybody better thank Julie.. because she has pushed this. I may have got busy and just ran out of time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I for one can't wait to see it. With you at the helm it can be nothing but spectacular. I'm hoping to get a really great photo of Milo for the next one if there is one, of course I may have to ship him off to you to get it .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is very exciting for the forum and everyone voting! Remember not only a calendar for you- but when also a calendar for your significant other and fur grandparents and siblings!

Melissa,
I would be willing to volunteer to help keeping track of funds if you need help  I don't have the Canadian contacts but I bet they would be easy to get! All rescues need whatever help they can get!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for all your hard work, Wish I could help you!
Sally


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy those baby polar bears must have really motivated you last night :biggrin1:

Thank you Melissa for all your hard work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks melissa, I cant wait!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Melissa, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa, you are wonderful!!!!! I will volunteer to look after the Canadian Rescue funds. I will contact the HFC, some of the members may want to purchase calendars too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Melissa, you are truly the best.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa, you are the best. I am the world's worst photographer so trust me, I will NOT be offended if my girls don't make it. It will just motivate me to do better for the NEXT one. I would be honored to own a calendar with Forum babies in it no matter whose they are. If you run out of time and it turns into a 2009 Calendar, that's okay too!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sooo excited about the calender....I am sure you will do a great job!!!!!!!! I will post a picture of Jillee soon!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:bump:

Everyone vote and send photos!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

What woukd be the aprox average price per unit?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:grouphug:THANK YOU MELISSA!:grouphug:
:thumb:You are the BEST!!!:thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NP Julie.. Im excited as I think its going to look really great. And no worries, you CAN see it before you buy it. 

Ryan, I suspect.... $20. 

Im trying to keep it the same price as these have been in the past. I know you can get cheaper ones in bookstores but those are from big publishing houses. 

I love how all of our photos will be in this one. If everything goes as planned, I will have it done this weekend and to the printer on Monday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> NP Julie.. Im excited as I think its going to look really great. And no worries, you CAN see it before you buy it.
> 
> Ryan, I suspect.... $20.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see it. I know it's going to be great. It will be nice to be able to see all our little buddies any time we want.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh and the more photos you send me the BETTER it will be. Not because they will ALL be in there, but because I will have more OPTIONS. 

Plus do NOT be scared to send me the unedited ones. Trust me, nothing I take originally looks like what I post here. I will fix them all up for you and send them back. 

Melissa


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you still want additional photos Melissa?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Shoot, Melissa....I'm out of town right now and my photos are on my Mac at home....when is the deadline? If I miss it, I'll just have to wait for the coffee table book in the future....:biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa .
Thank you so much for taking this on .. I am so happy as i have been wanting to give this Calendar as a gift to family and friends as they always have so many questions as to what is a Havanese .. 
So I am willing to buy at least 6-8 Calendars and maybe More .. I know Auntie Lois is waiting patiently for hers to put up in the Grooming salon !!
Thanks


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, can I change my vote from one to two calendars? I'm pretty sure my mom would love one and I would like to get an extra.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill just mentally factor it in. I think I already know how many I am going to get anyway. I think we can sell a lot between the forum and other Hav people. 

Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Working on it... a little bump just in case that one photo was hanging around out there. 

Melissa


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

would it be ok if the photo had mirabel and one of my other dogs in it? there is a cute on of her and one of our others.


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sure send it to me! 
[email protected]

I have 150 photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That does not include a few people I am waiting on... and it doesnt include ANY of MINE! 
WOO HOO

This is going to rock.

melissa


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How exciting!! I can't wait to see it


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't get over these photos. They are really good.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

Thanks so much for all the hard work that you do. I am sure this calendar is going to be great!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julia,
Love your new avatar and signature picture!I like Bugsy's smile in the signature pix--your standards are gorgeous too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Julie, :kiss:

Bugsy and Brandy are a bit hard to photograph, but Bugsy is getting better. Brandy hates the camera and tries to run away the second she sees it. Romeo (cream poodle) just loves to be photograph, He will sit patiently and let you take as many pictures as you like. I swear he poses for the camera!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Sure send it to me!
> [email protected]
> 
> I have 150 photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wow Melissa, that is great.. I cant wait to see how it all turns out. Maybe next year I will have some photo's to contribute, maybe even some agility ones :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

this is the first chance I got to check in and Im glad to see this thread! Thnk you, Melissa 1!!!!! 

ARGH! I hate using a laptop!

I've sent pics in, maybe 10 days ago, so won't send more. I would love one calendar and just voted for one. You are awesome, Melissa!!!!!! 

((((hugs))))


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would like to change my order Melissa - I have been chatting it up to Donna and we have decided to start with 2 dozen . Little Tulip has met a lot of Donna's business clients and she thought it might be a good marketing tool to give to special people // 
A little something from Tulip and her friends .. 
I know you said it would help with the pricing - so we will start with that ..
I know my sister in law may want some to take back up to Western Canada to give as gifts too ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa if you need any more winter pictures,Debbie just posted a cutie of Sam looking in the door with a snow-cone!ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Darn, I just bought my Delaware Havanese club calendar. I will buy the 2009 one if you decide to do it again. You can count me in for the coffee table book!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

WHO tries to do a calendar in two days? My eyes are about to fall out. I have 6 rough pages. Half way there! 

I may need more photos, we will see.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2::cheer2:Way to go Melissa!:cheer2::clap2::whoo:

We know you can do it!You are awesome girl!!!!
:cheer2:GO MELISSA!:cheer2:GO MELISSA!:cheer2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Julie said:


> :whoo::clap2::cheer2:Way to go Melissa!:cheer2::clap2::whoo:
> 
> We know you can do it!You are awesome girl!!!!
> :cheer2:GO MELISSA!:cheer2:GO MELISSA!:cheer2:


Ditto:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa you rock!!! :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Go Melissa Go :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Just though I would help cheer you on.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

:angel:*You are an angel foor taking this on Melissa ..* I know it is a gargantuan job but maybe we can do some good with the money we raise ..*of course we will have to chat it up - not that that should be a problem with all us yakkers !!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yall better start sending GOOD THOUGHTS to the Cowboys and Romo. They are driving me INSANEEEEEEEEEEE and i need to be working on the calendar.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OK, whatever Yall did worked. Whew. :thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

good thing!! So does that mean the calendar is on track now?? Good old Tony, always comes thru for you!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sending good thoughts Melissa--------are you catching them?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That was a close one Melissa Congrats.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAYYY!

I almost had a heart-attack today! OF ALL teams to beat da boys!??! NO way would've I had been cool with The Detroit Drug dealers (that's what we call them here). My DH is from Detroit, too....boy..it was WW3 in this house! hah.

GO ROMO!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How is the calendar going Melissa?Do you need more pictures?Is everyone cooperating?Let me know if I can help you some way.......:ear:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> How is the calendar going Melissa?Do you need more pictures?Is everyone cooperating?Let me know if I can help you some way.......:ear:


ound:Julie is looking for someone to :fish:.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No,I'm not looking--but I do have a fish and I'm not afraid to use it!ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eep:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:
:fish::behindsofa::fish:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I put in a Tony Romo page because I was so excited. But he doesnt look as much like a Hav this morning, so I am doing a new page. 

Actually I am finishing up Christmas cards now. ( client orders) and then going back to work on the calendar. I am hoping to send it to them sometime tomorrow. I will call the printer today so I can get a guesstimate on time. I go from paniced to feeling good about it. I just hope it doesn't suck. 

Melissa


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have no doubt that with you putting it together, it will be great


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Paige said:


> I have no doubt that with you putting it together, it will be great


I second that!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well I put in a Tony Romo page because I was so excited. But he doesnt look as much like a Hav this morning, so I am doing a new page.


 LMHO!! OK, your darling Tony and Havanese are both cute, but I don't really see the resemblance. How many glasses of wine _did_ you have last night?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> How many glasses of wine _did_ you have last night?


No Comment!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> How many glasses of wine _did_ you have last night?


Last night? ound: If it was me I probably would have started early watching the cowboys yesterday... What a game, I bet you were on the edge of your seat holding the *bottle* of wine at the end.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe her and Tony went out for a victory celebration... we are gonna have to hide Tony so Melissa gets this calendar done!

Amanda

P.S. A little blue Havanese told me the calendar is gorgeous and looking very sharp! So everyone needs to be good so Santa will bring them one!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

My only thing now is deciding what size. I was going with a 10x10, I thought it would look sharp. Would ya'll prefer an 11x8 1/2?

I just have to check on shipping cost.  
Melissa


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I would be happy either way!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me Melissa.......


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> My only thing now is deciding what size. I was going with a 10x10, I thought it would look sharp. Would ya'll prefer an 11x8 1/2?
> 
> I just have to check on shipping cost.
> Melissa


Which ever works best for you and for the majority


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

size really doesnt matter with me - that is in a calendar - lol
But to me the bigger the better when viewing Havs!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> size really doesnt matter with me - that is in a calendar - lol
> But to me the bigger the better when viewing Havs!!


ound:ound: Almost fell off the chair Laurie Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie----And I'm the one they tease about liking "big things"ound:ound::redface:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Calendar size doesn't matter to me. 
I saw the calendar info posted on the Hav Rescue list. Are you still soliciting photos cause you'll probably get some, especially of the darling rescues themselves.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I couldn't get signed in...tried and tried, then I saw a box that said "check if you are over 18", so I did and then I got on the forum. Now I know why.....LOL! The forum has gone adult's only on me!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

IT DID SAY THAT????

Oh my! I better check on that, thats unusual. 

I AM getting good photos, I am feeling much better now. I was starting to stress. I will get it finished up tonight. 

Melissa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Melissa! Thanks!!!

:cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Size (in this case) matters not. Whatever your eye tells you will work best would be the way I'd go.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I think this is so special of you to take on this project. This work will help support Havanese Rescue. Thank you so much for helping those puppies in need.
Paula


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd like 10 X 10. You are the best!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor Melissa! What a job ! I can't think of anyone else who could do this job as well as you, though. I'm sure it will turn out fantastic!!! Don't worry one bit. Any size you choose will be fine. 


I can't thank you enough for taking on this project as it must be quite a challenge and the pressure of time and having to make tough choices... well... I'm glad it isn't ME! :biggrin1:

Oh oh! Julie's at it again. Hey, Julie! I missed your fish-smacking while I was away! ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, that was a joke......


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHA!!! Ok, sorry, my brain is REALLY FRIED!!!! 

But... there is an option I can turn on to make sure people say they are 18.... in case there is bad stuff. So thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

There could be a possible peak at the calendar tonight, Im just saying!!! I hope to start taking orders in the next two days. Its almost finished... I got 12 months done, working on a couple of added pages for the rescue dogs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, will we be able to get a sneak peek before we order them? 

Oh and THANKS for doing this!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, Melissa!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*HOW EXCITING!!!:*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

:llama: A Peek!! A Peek!! A Peek!!!!!:llama:

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> There could be a possible peak at the calendar tonight, Im just saying!!! I hope to start taking orders in the next two days. Its almost finished... I got 12 months done, working on a couple of added pages for the rescue dogs.


Just wanted to bump this up.....for those of you that went to bed early last night:biggrin1: I think Melissa is getting close and maybe she will show us soon!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hear it's really terrific from one of the lucky ducks who has already had a sneak peek! I can't wait to see it. 

Oh, and Julie, if my girls' photos didn't make the cut I'm claiming Quincy when people at work ask me which dog is mine, or maybe Sally's Oliver....! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I hear it's really terrific from one of the lucky ducks who has already had a sneak peek! I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Oh, and Julie, if my girls' photos didn't make the cut I'm claiming Quincy when people at work ask me which dog is mine, or maybe Sally's Oliver....! :biggrin1:


i'll take Sedona and McKenna as mine


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, I don't think I have one photo that does my sweet McKenna justice. I did send Melissa a couple photos of her though. 
I'm just sayin that if they don't make the cut, I'm claiming Quincy and Oliver when my work friends ask. Of course, when they tell me that the dogs on the calendar don't look anything like the dogs on my computer desktop I'm going to tell them I have four dogs but two of them live with other people..........


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! That's the way it is, Susan! I think I saw 20 or 30 dogs of mine on there! 

I got to see the draft of the calendar last night and it looks FABULOUS! This calendar tops all of the Havanese calendars that I've seen published to date. To take it one notch higher, it is neat to know so many of the dogs on it. (And no, none of the dogs that I've owned or do own are in it.) It is top notch. You guys will really like this one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well if mine are not there, i am happy to claim any or maybe all of them as mine!! Everyone already thinks I am the crazy dog lady! I cant wait!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, Laurie, if you're going to be greedy and claim them all......... 
When you think about it, we all care enough about each other's dogs that they could all be ours so it's not really a lie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well that was exactly my thought!! Everyones pups here feel like mine, i just dont have to clean up their poop, which makes them even better than mine


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- Also was included on the special sneak peak! :whoo: You guys are going to be so super excited!

The best part is all proceeds go to rescue and rescue dogs are going to have a part of it as well! So make sure to spread the word to even non forum members!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will show it off tonight/early evening. I HAVE to finish a couple of things first. 

Yes, a few lucky people got to see so I could get some advice. I hope we sell a TON! Im turning it in tonight. 

Melissa


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa your the best. Can't wait to see the sneak peak. Sam is relieved that no one wants to claim him. 

Melissa, will you be setting up a PayPal account or something like that for ease of payment?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, you are _so_ wrong. I claimed Sam in my post. He was included in the "I saw 20 or 30 of mine on there" comment.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Uh, well... Kimberly, I'm afraid you and I might have to arm wrestle for Samson. I even know where Debbie lives so I just might make a 12, 14 or 16hr. journey there to claim that hunk of a boy! :biggrin1:

Okay. Maybe not now. I'll wait 'til Spring. ound:

Melissa, I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper won't be in there, but I'll be showing off all your dogs and bragging about them to everyone who sees the calendar here! 

I can't wait to see the sneak peak!

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh...This is EXCITING! :whoo:

I can think of about 30 + dogs on here I'd claim as "my own!" LOL, Heck....I've never seen so many adorable faces in one place! 

I'm sure Melissa has kicked arse' on this one, she's leaps and bounds..better than any photographer around here. Hey Melissa...you should move to Virginia! You'd make a killing!  Plus, I could bring Gucci and my crew in! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hurt:How come I didn't get a sneak peek?:hurt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly and Marj-

You can't have Samson! What are you thinking? Debbie already told me I could take him, if I could win him over! I've had dibs on him for a long time!!!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, Julie..

I had to break out the Kleenex, too!!!!!!!









**sniff**

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, you are tooooooo sneaky, girl!! ound:

Julie, Julie, Julie. It is so sad to see you disilluisioned like that. I'm sorry, my dear, but because we named our second Hav 'Sammy', Debbie was so honored that she has promised me shared custody of her gorgeous Samson and whatever new girlfriend he acquires. It's true!! Just ask her!! :biggrin1:


ound: :biggrin1: ound: eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I couldn't show it to EVERYONE haha. 

Amanda was helping with the rescue stuff, so I showed her. And Kimberly saved me from suicide a couple of times late night when I was ready to can the entire project. 

Dawna has helped by not mention the "C" word... haha... 

Ill try to post it about 5. My darn regular clients keep thinking I should work. Are they nuts?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa you are the best. Thank you, I cant wait to see it.

Debbie if you need a place to hide with Sam my door is always open. I'm sure he would love to come play with Riley & Monte and I am almost sure he will not get lost somplace in the closet when it comes time for you to go home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Guys, what Melissa doesn't want to say is we are her favorites


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think we already figured that one out ..
Thanks for helping .. you guys !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Poor Amanda, I think the desire for wanting a new puppy so bad it has her a little delusional…. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, 
Just wait, maybe I should take pictures of me opening the present Santa got for me <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda......:lalala::Cry:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
That is my husband's face everytime I say "OMG, come look at this puppy!"


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Kara, you are tooooooo sneaky, girl!! ound:
> 
> Julie, Julie, Julie. It is so sad to see you disilluisioned like that. I'm sorry, my dear, but because we named our second Hav 'Sammy', Debbie was so honored that she has promised me shared custody of her gorgeous Samson and whatever new girlfriend he acquires. It's true!! Just ask her!! :biggrin1:
> 
> ound: :biggrin1: ound: eace:


Sam is very flattered by all the attention, but wants to know about this new girlfriend you're talking about.:wink: Could it be true?:gossip:

Amanda, you have been a very good girl this year, I'm sure Santa won't let you down.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

now now ladies, no fighting over the pups!!! I consider all the pups on this forum, mine, and their co-owners- haha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO !! You guys are such a riot !!! ound: ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Did I miss it? Where's the calendar?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um Im still working. Had to fix something and a couple of the pages didnt work out quite right. I cant show it until I am finished, which has to be in the morning. 

Melissa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's fine Melissa... I was just wondering if I had missed it on another thread. Thanks again for doing this and I am very excited to buy some copies of it!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just checking in to see if the "Sneak Peak" has been posted yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, I was just talking to her a bit ago and she's trying to finish up one of the final touches. She had a little trouble with the software this morning, but it's up and running again.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Kimberly. I hate to bug Melissa too much.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She stayed up really late working on it too. Calendars are such a pain because they take so much detail work so they don't look cheesy. Melissa's version is a far cry from cheesy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so excited about seeing the calendar. Melissa, you are the best.

Kimberly - thanks for keeping us posted on the progress.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome Julia. I'm glad to be of some help.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The old saying "good things come to those who wait" truly applies to this situation!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dont tell them its good, then they might be disappointed. It sucks... I promise. Its awful. haha Now maybe you will be delighted if its ok. 

SO I am litterally down to the last page and I have it finished. Im at my studio waiting on a couple of people and I brought my hard drive all my power cords etc... but forgot my bloody laptop. When I get out of here, I will post the big unveiling. 

 I just hope no one is upset that I didnt use their photos. Im going to make a cool slideshow of all the photos. 

Melissa


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh so close!!!!
Don't worry Melissa, all the puppies on this forum are knida "our" babies. 
I just can't wait!! Now where is that smiley that's rubbing its' hands in anticipation.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

TWENTY MINUTES!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And she just had to reboot, so give her 25 now. LOL!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, she's rebooting. Changing from her Louboutin's into Uggs to get more comfortable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee, this thread is as exciting as the "secret" threads. Now watch, she'll get all set to hit the send button and Texas will have a sudden lightening storm that will kill the power. OR, Tony Romo really will call her and we'll be left behind like yesterdays news!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susan, nooooooooooooooo!! Don't jinx it!!!!!  LOL

Oh my goodness. I can't think about going to bed just YET ! ound:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Talking to Melissa..she said she'd post in about 15 and she's trying to process a few of the ones she took of Capote today to see if they'll work somewhere in there.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It's almost Midnight in my part of the world, I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow :hurt: I can't stay up any later. :hurt:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Susan - you may be speaking something into fruition!

Debbie, that's a bummer. The good thing is that it will definitely be here in the morning! ... unless Susan was right!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

NO,NO, NO That can't happen. I was kidding. Honest. Dallas is having perfect weather tonight, right?? I can't have the whole forum hating me. Oh man, hit 1000 posts and have to leave in shame............

Wait, it's not the Tony Romo thing is it, cause if it is we are flat out o' luck!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha..Dallas is having beautiful weather today... As for Mr. Romo..he's unpredictable..that one's still up in the air..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


>


This is just too cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Melissa,

EVERYONE'S Hav's are so beautiful that it would be a pleasure to have pictures of any of them in a calendar!! (mine I can see everyday right in front of me!)

I for one am really excited and can't wait to see the fruit of all your hard labor!! :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bedtime here, too. Shelby is crying because she wants me to go to bed. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the flu-uke:

Hope you guys don't get it--it is nasty!uke:

The calendar though might help...how exciting!:bounce:
:kiss:We love ya Melissa!:kiss:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bedtime for me too and it's only 8:45, but I have to get up at 4:30 AM. 

Julie, I'm sorry to hear you caught the flu. Yuck. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Julie!! Sorry to hear you are sick. So many members seem to be run down these days. ((hugs)) Rest up and hopefully, you'll feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=79224#post79224


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, that is so true and a nice way to put it. We get to see our guys every day so seeing all our friends pups would be so great to see each day as well!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think tis the season - all the stress not to mention people do not know enough to stay home when they are sick so it gets passed along ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I stayed home--my kids just brought it home from school! I keep thinking one of these days the flu will no longer get me---when all my kids are out of school!ound:Chances are,it'll find several new avenues by then!:laugh:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Melissa,
I have someone looking for a Havanese calendar and I need to know how to let her know she can get one from you. I also want to buy one. Thanks,


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Melissa,
> I have someone looking for a Havanese calendar and I need to know how to let her know she can get one from you. I also want to buy one. Thanks,


Elaine, Go to the Forums page by clicking on Forum up above. At the top right of the screen should be the link to order the calendar. Actually it may be on the top of this page. Go to the top right. I think Melissa may have it that it changes between a few different links. Keep watching the Calendar link will come up.


----------



## ballteammom (Jan 12, 2008)

*havanese questions*

OK, I think I've done my research and want a Havanese. So I need to know some things.....
1. How common is tear staining and how do you cure the problem. Although the Havanese seems like a healthy breed this seems to be a common problem. Not really something I want to deal with. 
2. Sorry to be blunt, but need to know if a little boy puppy gets played with and is happy or excited will his penis come out. There's no good way to ask that question and I'm probably nieve for having to ask.....but I haven't had a boy dog before and if that is a common issue I won't be able to have one now. I have 4 boys and that would just be too 'cool' of a party trick for them.
I have done my research....well enough to be dangerious....and I'll take any advise on the breed and on my decision in choosing a puppy.
Thanks,
Bobbi


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi! Welcome

1. Get one with at least a black face! Tearing solved!!

2. I have 2 males-they are such lovers - never ever ever have had that issue!

good luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Catherine I agree!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Hi! Welcome
> 
> 1. Get one with at least a black face! Tearing solved!!
> 
> ...


Even though my Molly has black hair around her eyes, she really doesn't need alot of "maintenance".

She knows that when I put on my makeup in the morning, that we're gonna' wash her face...she actually sits right next to me, watching every step of the makeup process, and when I'm done she positions herself so I can pick her up, put her on the vanity counter, and just dab at her eyes and her beard with a warm wash cloth. Then I get a few sweet puppy kisses from her! It's one of my favorite times of the day with her.

Can't address the "testosterone" issue, as we've always had female pups (I guess partly because of that).

Our Havanese is by far the BEST, best dog we've EVER had in 39 years!

Best of luck finding your fuzz-ball! Maureen and Molly


----------



## ballteammom (Jan 12, 2008)

Olliesmom said:


> Hi! Welcome
> 
> 1. Get one with at least a black face! Tearing solved!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Bobbi, your questions might get a lot more viewing if you start a new thread. Since this is a calendar topic, not as many people will open it who would if they knew you wanted some diversity of replies.

As for the erections, you can get him neutered before he reaches his sexual maturity to minimize the occurance, but yes, he will get erections if someone fools with his penis. That's the nature of any male creature. Sorry if that is too blunt, but I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## ballteammom (Jan 12, 2008)

Maureen
Thanks for your reply. I guess I just scared myself by reading the tread about tearing eyes and thought in this breed they all may have the problem. I think your morning makeup time is great.
I have a girl cocker spaniel....bought before I knew breeds were different. I never know you had to do research to buy a dog. Just got a cute one.
I have a beautiful black german shephard girl who is the love of my life. Did the research on her.
I chose the 2 girl dogs due to the manily issue but someone said in the havanese breed that the boys were more loving than the girls.
I'm just worn out from all of this research.
I'd appreciate any more information you can give me before I look at puppies Saturday.

Thanks, Bobbi


----------



## ballteammom (Jan 12, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Bobbi, your questions might get a lot more viewing if you start a new thread. Since this is a calendar topic, not as many people will open it who would if they knew you wanted some diversity of replies.
> 
> Thanks....I'll start a new thread.
> 
> As for the erections, you can get him neutered before he reaches his sexual maturity to minimize the occurance, but yes, he will get erections if someone fools with his penis. That's the nature of any male creature. Sorry if that is too blunt, but I don't know how else to say it.


You're not being too blunt. I got over that early in the research. lol I am going to get him neutered early and although I will play with him I plan on leaving his penis alone. lol

thanks, 
Bobbi


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bobbi,

I've never heard of anyone here complaining about that. I have a little boy and I wouldn't trade him for anything. He's warm, loving, a mush and the sweetest creature in my universe. Mine does have some tear staining issues but who cares. Every dog (for that matter every person) has issues. It's a question of what they are. It sounds as if you're getting way too into minutiae. If this feels like the right breed for you (and I don't know anyone who's been disappointed with the choice of a hav) why not just go for it?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bobbi,

Does the breeder that you are planning to get your puppy from show their dogs? Do they health test and register the findings OFFA?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ballteammom said:


> Maureen
> Thanks for your reply. I guess I just scared myself by reading the tread about tearing eyes and thought in this breed they all may have the problem. I think your morning makeup time is great.
> I have a girl cocker spaniel....bought before I knew breeds were different. I never know you had to do research to buy a dog. Just got a cute one.
> I have a beautiful black german shephard girl who is the love of my life. Did the research on her.
> ...


Hi, Bobbi! 

Like you, I did a tremendous amount of reading and research once I knew a Havanese would be our next puppy. And, like you, I got to the point where I felt like I was on overload (the only thing worse I could think of is when my husband looks for a new car...OMG! By the time he FINALLY makes his decision, NEXT YEAR'S models are out!).

The people on this Forum are knowledegable and unbelievably helpful! I'm a relatively new member, but I've learned more in this short time about my puppy than I ever could have believed.

I agree with the person who said to just go with your heart and your instinct about which pup is for you...in actuality, that puppy might choose YOU! We knew the INSTANT we saw Molly's just-born picture, that she was in our hearts...we set out to find a female, so it was easy for us in that regard.

I guess I'm just curious as to why you're searching for a male after having such good luck with your other two girls. I can only tell you that male or female, Havanese are amazing and fun!

Good luck and let us know how you do! Can't wait to see pictures!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## ballteammom (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Puppy Pals,

I know this is the right breed for me and I know I am way over thinking this. I've weeded out all of the big decisions and now I'm struggling over the little nit picky ones. Just too much time on my hands I guess. lol

I do not know if my breeder shows her dogs. She said she does health tests but I don't know about OFFA. She does register her dogs. I'm sure there are so many important things I don't know. Then I think that I didnt' know that much picking out my 1st 2 dogs and they have great health. I guess you could never hunt down every problem. I'm going to look at the atmosphere and the appearance of all the dogs around. The cleanliness of the house. Then at the little ones. Are they happy, perky, healthy? Are they little gentlemen or do they sport their manhood with pride? lol

I know a female would solve my manhood fear but I have heard the male in this breed are more loving. Since have heard that works on a case by case basis. I wanted a dark one...dad is dark and 2 male puppies are dark. Since I have heard that their color changes every 10 minutes and you will never know what color an adult dog will be. 

My ONLY issue at this point is him exposing himself but from all of you that have contacted to me you say that won't be a problem. So, I'm going to sit in a floor of puppies Saturday and see if anyone picks me. If not, there will be another batch born in February.

Thanks to all of you,
Bobbi


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok this thread took a turn... hahahaha. ... 

Calendars are being mailed out today. WOO HOO...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - cant wait to get them!!!
How are your Africa plans coming?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Melissa! I can't wait to get mine.

Are you still leaving for Africa on the 19th?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YES! I leave on Saturday, I am so excited. Hopefully I can get online and update. If not, I will post to my blog every chance I get. 

Melissa


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo:

Thanks Melissa! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

I just joined the forum, and I was wondering if it is to late to purchase a calander? OH, and how much do they cost?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin1:






, Laurel!

If you go to the top of the page there is usually an advertisement for the calendar..you can just click on that... Or..click on the Havanese Forum logo at the top left of the page..then page down a bit and you will see the calendar order info on the left.

BTW..you should start a new thread an introduce yourself! We would all love to see pics of your Hav


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to purchase a calendar... How to I go about this...Iam new and trying to follow the threads...can I send a momey order? Thanks...I would love to show those that are in the calander to all my friends... and will get Lizzy picture on here soon...thanks Helene


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Helene, this is a thread in regard to last year's calendar. Melissa is still working on the details for the 2009 calendar and doesn't have it available for sale quite yet. Watch the forum for details to come soon.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you again...I get so excitied about finding something ..I don't look at dates...sorry about that and yep I will watch for the new Calendar.....Helene


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Is it too late to order one? And how do we do it?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joan, there is no info available for the 2009 calendar yet. This topic is for the 2008 calendar.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa just posted it
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6901


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

*calendars and pics*

Who can we send pics too...is their an e-mail we can send them..also, I am doing an event on 8/6...it's a huge event here in Syracuse. Is there any way I can get a few and sell them at our booth...the people who are heading up this event is Wayne and Dianne Mahar...they have 2 havs and it's going to be awesome, even bigger than Paws for a Cause...please let me know. Thanks - Sharon Fay - Breweton, NY


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, guys. This is a very old thread. There is another one that you can click on to find out what's going on now; click on the calendar header on the homepage.

Or, here, I've added the link:
http://hfcalendars.homestead.com/


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Also, the calendar banner is posted on the top ot the page..all you need to do is click on it..

Sheri..LOVE your avatar!


----------

